# Creating i386 jail environment on amd64 FreeBSD 8.2?



## rlorentz (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a specific set of software that I can only compile targeting i386, and my FreeBSD 8.2 machine is running amd64 64-bit environment.

I've been told the easiest way to achieve what I'm looking to do is to create an i386 jail.. but I'm not totally clear on this.  I'm using ezjail to create jails (and already have several jails), but I don't know how to create a jail using a different architecture than my main system.  Do I need to compile FreeBSD 8.2 from sources using specific target flags or something, and then take that build world and somehow create a jail from it? 

Furthermore, when I update my system, do I need to update this jail separately?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 5, 2011)

rlorentz said:
			
		

> I have a specific set of software that I can only compile targeting i386, and my FreeBSD 8.2 machine is running amd64 64-bit environment.


If you have the sources, you should be able to build 32-bit binaries under FreeBSD amd64 which will also operate properly there without needing to run in a jail. Please refer to this post from me a while back.


----------

